# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Clima y Medio Ambiente  Minam aprueba límites máximos permisibles para emisiones de industrias de harina y aceite de pescado

## gpacheco

*Aunque Ministerio de la Producción podrá exigir límites más rigurosos.* *Industrias nuevas o que sean reubicada no podrán operar si no cumplen los LMP.*    _Industrias de harina y aceite de pescado_ _tendrá que cumplir límites máximos para sus emisiones._  *Lima, may. 16 (ANDINA).-* El Ministerio del Ambiente (Minam) aprobó hoy, mediante decreto supremo, la aplicación de Límites Máximos Permisibles (LMP) para las emisiones que resulten del proceso de secados de las industrias de harina y aceite de pescado y/o harina de residuos hidrobiológicos.  
El Minam en coordinación con la autoridad competente, cuando el caso lo amerite, deberá revisar los LMP en un plazo que no excederá los cinco años, con la finalidad de evaluar su eficacia y actualizarlos de ser el caso, así como la inclusión de otros parámetros. 
De manera excepcional, el Ministerio de la Producción, en coordinación con el Minam, podrá exigir el cumplimiento de límites de emisiones más rigurosos a los establecidos, cuando de la evaluación del respectivo estudio ambiental se concluye que la implementación de la actividad implicaría la superación de los Estándares de Calidad Ambiental (ECA) correspondientes. 
Las empresas titulares de licencias de operación de la planta de procesamiento de harina y aceite de pescado y/o harina de residuos hidrobiológicos están obligadas a controlar las emisiones fugitivas de sus procesos para que sean concordantes con los ECA para Aire, los que deberán ser medidos en la periferia del área de cada planta. 
El Minam estableció que los LMP son de cumplimiento obligatorio a partir del día de mañana domingo para las plantas de procesamiento de harina y aceite de pescado y harina de residuos hidrobiológicos nuevas o que se reubiquen. 
Ninguna planta nueva o que se reubique podrá operar si no cumple con los LMP aprobados. 
Para cumplir con los valores establecidos en los LMP, las plantas involucradas deben contar con sistemas de tratamiento de emisiones, implementar las mejores tecnologías de control disponibles y mejores prácticas ambientales en todos sus procesos. 
Además los titulares de las licencias de operación de las plantas están obligados a realizar el monitoreo de sus emisiones, de conformidad con el Programa de Monitoreo correspondiente. El Programa de Monitoreo especificará la ubicación de los puntos de control, así como los parámetros y frecuencia de muestreo para uno de ellos. 
El Ministerio de la Producción es responsable de la administración de la base de datos del monitoreo de emisiones de las industrias. 
Los titulares de las actividades están obligados a reportar periódicamente los resultados del monitoreo realizado, de conformidad con los procedimientos establecidos por la Autoridad Competente en el Protocolo de Monitoreo. 
Asimismo, el Ministerio de Producción deberá elaborar y remitir al Minam dentro de los primeros 60 días calendario de cada año, un informe estadístico a partir de los datos de monitoreo reportados, los avances en la implementación de los LMP por los titulares durante el año anterior, el cual será de acceso público. 
Los titulares de la actividad serán pasible de sanción si incumple lo establecido en los LMP, de conformidad con lo dispuesto en el Reglamento de Inspecciones y Sanciones Pesqueras y Acuícolas (RISPAC).  *Foto: ANDINA / Norman Córdova*Temas similares: Artículo: Minag: Industrias de harina y panificadores tienen márgenes razonables para afrontar alza del trigo Artículo: Minam descarta que etiquetado de transgénicos genere sobrecostos a industrias Concentrado de proteína de cebada podría reemplazar la harina de pescado en el pienso comercial para los peces Precios de aceite y harina en Perú están 15% por encima de cotización internacional Precio de aceite cayó 25% y harina en 31% desde abril del 2008, afirma SNI

----------

